# Radio straps



## Linny911 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi there! 
I am putting together a little presentation for my department in hopes that we can finally get some radio straps. Currently, I am issued a radio with no belt clip of any kind or extended mic. Being both fire and ems, this radio isn’t practical at all. We finally got extended mics for all radios, but I and several others still have no efficient way of carrying said radio without a belt clip or strap. The general population wants to buy a community pool of radio straps, so that those on duty are equipped properly (instead of buying everyone belt clips). The thinking behind is that if we were to get new radios, this problem won’t happen again because we will just have the straps. I did a lot of research online about the other benefits of a strap compared to carrying the radio another way, especially on the fire ground. I was hoping you could give me your opinion on the matter or a brief summary of how to carry your radio. 
Thanks


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 6, 2018)

Spend 100.00 bucks and buy yourself a strap then, or put it in a turnout coat pocket and loop it around your neck and clip to front SCBA chest strap.

I bought my own because I didn't care for the one's my department provided.... Wear it on all medic runs with an anti-sway strap, and under my turnout gear on fire runs. That stuff is tax deductible if you itemize so I don't mind spending money on my own gear. Alternatively if you don't want to spend the money just buy a clip from an online radio store and take it on and off with you during your shift.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 6, 2018)

Second buy your own. I have 2. One I keep in my truck, a spare in my gear bag.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Spend 100.00 bucks and buy yourself a strap then,



I don't even think I spent that much on mine. 

Ditto for what the two above me have already said.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 7, 2018)

Linny911 said:


> The general population wants to buy a community pool of radio straps, so that those on duty are equipped properly (*instead of buying everyone belt clips)*.


Are you referring to radio holsters? Belt clips usually attach to the radio or battery, and the clip to your belt/pocket. We use two different types of radios, each radio or battery has a belt clip so everyone can clip it to their belt.

This usually doesn't work well with turnout gear (we're EMS, not fire, so no biggie) obviously, so a radio strap would be better.


----------



## Linny911 (Jan 7, 2018)

I am 100% for a radio strap and I would buy one for myself, but I’m trying to convince our chief that we need some. Everyone wants the strap, so this should seem easy, but this chief has really strong opinions against the radio straps and doesn’t like people wearing them. We have the funding to buy radio straps or belt clips and we are kind of voting on it. He ultimately makes the decision and the last time this happened, he didn’t buy either. Besides, if I show up with my own radio strap, I’ll be told it isn’t part of the uniform and can’t wear it, just like other people have been told before me.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 7, 2018)

belt clips suck.  They break all too often.  

However, I am 100% in favor of a swivel radio holder, which is far more secure than a simple clip.  Here are some examples.  I used one when I worked in the city all the time.  We didn't have lapel mikes.  The plus side is they are secure, and you can issue the receiver to all employees as part of their uniform.  the downside is if you get a good fitting holster, you need to get new ones if you buy new radios, because they are molded to fit a particular model radio.  They do sell generic ones too, but i'm not a big fan.  great for EMS, esp if you don't have a lapel mike, not so when you are wearing turnout gear.

I do have a cheap webbing radio strap, with hooks on each end that can attach to a holder that has ears (this included my swivel holder).  get an anti-sway strap too.  it doesn't need to be fancy if the department is paying for it. 

Now, if you are purchasing your own (with agency approval, of course), then I would definitely spend the extra $$$$ and get a custom one that I can wear for my entire career.

If you want the opinions of actual smart people, who published studies on this very topic, i suggest you read the Fairfax Va portable radio placement study, as well as some articles based on this exact topic, which also provided feedback to the fairfax study:
https://www.firerescue1.com/fire-pr...1-How-firefighters-should-carry-their-radios/
http://www.fireengineering.com/arti...tures/outside-in-wearing-portable-radios.html
http://www.firecritic.com/2013/03/0...county-releases-detailed-report-on-the-topic/
http://my.firefighternation.com/forum/topics/for-those-that-have-and-use-a-radio-strap


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> Now, if you are purchasing your own (with agency approval, of course), then I would definitely spend the extra $$$$ and get a custom one that I can wear for my entire career.



https://emtlife.com/threads/hd-radio-strap.46397/ 

Shameless promotion for a member on here.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 7, 2018)

Linny911 said:


> I am 100% for a radio strap and I would buy one for myself, but I’m trying to convince our chief that we need some. Everyone wants the strap, so this should seem easy, but this chief has really strong opinions against the radio straps and doesn’t like people wearing them. We have the funding to buy radio straps or belt clips and we are kind of voting on it. He ultimately makes the decision and the last time this happened, he didn’t buy either. Besides, if I show up with my own radio strap, I’ll be told it isn’t part of the uniform and can’t wear it, just like other people have been told before me.



What are his reservations against them? If WORN CORRECTLY I have never seen an issue with them in 15 years in the fire service ie: worn under coat, with anti-sway strap, etc. It actually protects the radio far more under IDLH conditions and heat then any other option typically used like in a turnout coat pocket and looped around the neck. Posted this and then went back and read the above studies, which are out of departments in/around my area, and obviously there is proof in the pudding with those articles.....


----------



## Linny911 (Jan 7, 2018)

From what I can tell, it’s his own personal opinion. I presented today, and he won’t even buy one. I know for a fact it’s not a money issue. Doesn’t sound like we are trying belt clips either. He says he has never had a problem not having a strap or a clip. Someone maybe set in his ways


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2018)

Is this a violation of some sort? Why not just buy your own?


----------



## Linny911 (Jan 7, 2018)

I’m just trying to advocate for the department because it has been a complaint years before I came here. At this point, I will just buy my own, but when I was hired, I was told that I would be receiving one. Just tired of having to find out where I put my radio on a scene


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2018)

So I guess where I’m going with this is who the hell cares what the chief thinks? Whoever wants one should just buy one and if the Chief doesn’t like it then tough ****. It’s his opinion and not a piece of safety gear.


----------



## Linny911 (Jan 7, 2018)

I hear ya. I guess it’s just when you are promised something, I didn’t think it would take years.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 10, 2018)

You can buy OEM belt clips for most portables on eBay for single digit dollars. If your Chief insists on being a hard on, spend 5 bucks, clip the damn radio to your belt(like people have been doing since they invented portables), and move on with your life. It's not perfect for every situation, but it works and it won't hang a target on your back with your Chief. 

I personally don't care for straps, but I don't have a well considered, fact based, scientific reason. I just think they look stupid. I wouldn't ban their use if I was the Chief, but I can see how someone could if they can't get past their own hangups. Either way, he wears the white helmet, he makes the rules. It won't do your career any good to piss him off over something as inconsequential as how you carry your radio. Buy a clip or a belt holster and move on. Take a stand on something important.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2018)

Or, ya know, shove it in your back pocket.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 10, 2018)

http://vententersearch.com/supplemental/fairfaxradioreport.pdf

Heres an actual study out of Fairfax County Fire. Pretty good stuff


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 11, 2018)

I should clarify that I am not a firefighter and therefore my position originates from the single role paramedic viewpoint. Thus, I have no concerns about melting my radio or mic, or the potential for physical trauma related to firefighting activities. In that setting, I can see their value, if not their asthetics.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 11, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Or, ya know, shove it in your back pocket.


which works great until you sit on it.... or your at a fire scene, with all the noise, and you can't hear anything over all the other noise... or you need to sit in the front seat of the truck, then you need to take it out of said pocket.....

Personally, I like my radio to be attached to me in a secure fashion.... for me, a belt clip does't cut it.  I've had them pop off (but the clip was still on my belt), and while they are better that nothing, there are much more secure  ways to attach a radio so it doesn't get separated from you.

A lot of it will boil down to personal preference, and what worked in the past, especially on the EMS side.  And you know how it goes, if the boss doesn't see that it's broken, than it must be working perfectly, regardless of what the people who are actually doing the job think


Linny911 said:


> Besides, if I show up with my own radio strap, I’ll be told it isn’t part of the uniform and can’t wear it, just like other people have been told before me.


While I should think the chief has more important things to worry about that telling people they can't use their personal radio straps because they aren't uniform, I know that isn't always the case.  He's the boss, so if you want to maintain your employment, I would suggest following the rules.,,, but still try to convince him otherwise, using both the opinion of the line staff and the studies and research from experts that have been provided in this thread. 

Good luck, you might be facing an uphill battle.


----------



## RescueToni (Feb 13, 2018)

Probably it might be worth to have a look on CHEST harness. I am happy with it, even though I did not use ist to often as I bought it a couple of weeks ago. It's not too big, but fine for one radio. 
It is available at Emergency Vehicle Products  but brand TEE-UU is from Germany.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2018)

RescueToni said:


> Probably it might be worth to have a look on CHEST harness. I am happy with it, even though I did not use ist to often as I bought it a couple of weeks ago. It's not too big, but fine for one radio.
> It is available at Emergency Vehicle Products  but brand TEE-UU is from Germany.


There's a whole bunch of chest harnesses out there for handheld radios. Great for some applications...in the way for some others. Love mine for SAR calls and when I carry two radios.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2018)

Just ordered a new one from Axe and Awl leatherworks a few weeks ago. Can't wait for it to come in


----------



## Bullets (Feb 14, 2018)

Tigger said:


> There's a whole bunch of chest harnesses out there for handheld radios. Great for some applications...in the way for some others. Love mine for SAR calls and when I carry two radios.



I use a chest rig when i operate our ATV  Its also got a admin pouch with a clear vinyl map sleeve i can write on using a grease pen. They are great for keeping the radio up in the core in the tighter spaces. Woods and trails but also big crowds and large events, the radio strap would hang the radio off the side of the seat and clip things and damage the radio


----------



## mantree (Mar 7, 2018)

Around here you have to buy your own holster and strap.


----------

